# Unlocked Phones.



## IhateOPmodel (Oct 8, 2021)

There is an unlocked phone that I am considering buying.  If I purchase it am I able to return it if I don't like it?  It is a no contract phone and we do not have a Target Mobile at my store.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 8, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> There is an unlocked phone that I am considering buying.  If I purchase it am I able to return it if I don't like it?  It is a no contract phone and we do not have a Target Mobile at my store.


yes, 14 days but you have to pay a $35 restock fee (deducted from return value)


----------

